# Models i have built



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
please check my scale models videos , comments are welcome :


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic video's & great choice of musical scores.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words.


----------

